# Bald patches on hind legs?



## liz663 (Jun 11, 2011)

My 1 year old chocolate chi has been biting at her leg for a few days now and I noticed some bald patches on her right hind leg. Here's the thing...I dont have a job atm so I havent been able to afford her vaccines. I know I should have done this as soon as I got her but as of right now I have major problems at home. Our house is going under foreclosure, and my parents are going through a nasty divorce. I'm scared to ask for money because things are just all around rough. I have been looking around for places that aren't expensive when it comes to this because I want my chiwiwis to be healthy.

Yesterday was when I noticed the small patches and as I was examining I guess she got uncomfortable/annoyed because she snapped at my hand. She didn't break through skin. Her tooth just sort of grazed my hand and there's a small barely noticeable scratch on my hand. Should I go to the doc for this and get checked out? She hasn't come into contact with other dogs since I got her as a pup and my cats aren't mean with her. If she bothers them enough they'll just jump to higher ground, and I havent seen any possums or raccoons near my house. I live in LA county. Am I just being paranoid? She'd have to get bitten in order to get rabies right?

Today I gave her a bath using oatmeal shampoo to soothe her itchyness for now while I think of a way to come up with money to get her proper treatment. I feel terrible for not being a good momma to my baby ;_;. I really do. She's the sweetest thing ever and as of late she's been an amazing companion. She's always there when I feel I cant turn to anyone else. I did notice though that her appetite and nature are the same. Nothing has changed, and even though she hated her bath, she was prancing around afterwards being her mischiveous little self. So I figure the patches aren't too serious but since this is my first dog ever...I dont know what to do.

Please help?


----------



## lindseyv77 (Feb 18, 2011)

Well first if she has already had two sets of vaccines you don't need to give her the third set. Never give her the Combo shots...EVER! They are VERY dangerous especially for little dogs. Those are the shots w/ multiple vaccines in one. 

Read about *Dr. Jean Dodds* recommendation online about vaccines and follow her protocol. But if she has already had 2 sets you really don't need the 1 year booster. And yearly boosters are VERY unnecessary. Vet Schools in North America had studies on these shots and they have proven that a dog/cat can have lifetime immunity after the initial 1 year vaccines. So getting the yearly boosters are unnecessary and very harmful! So if your little one already had 2 sets in her 1st year of life she is more than likely good for the rest of her life! 

If owners want to make sure they are still immune they can get a blood test done called a TITER test. This will show if the dog still has Antibodies to fight against the disease you vaccinated them for. They are more expensive than just getting the vaccines but your not injecting harmful or unnecessary junk in your pet!

As far as the loss of hair this could point to a food allergy or another type of allergy like detergent...etc. Or could be allergies from a Flea bite or Mosquito bite. Or Mange, but w/ Mange it usually has scabby spots where the hair is gone. So if no scabby spots then probably not Mange. If its just on the legs then that's probably a food allergy or allergy to a bite of some sort. 

Look online about dogs w/ hair loss on legs and read articles on what else it could be and how you can correct it. But it doesn't sound serious.


----------



## lindseyv77 (Feb 18, 2011)

And yes, she has to be bitten by a rabid animal in order to get Rabies. Unlike other vaccines the Rabies vaccine is a law. So look online at what is the law in your state. See if they offer exemptions. Because like the other vaccines your pet can have a lifetime immunity to Rabies after getting 2 of the 3 year Rabies vaccine (is what my vet told me), but unfortunately most states don't offer exemptions even if you get a TITERS test done and show that they are still immune. So you have to do your own research on what is the law in your area.

Again read Dr.Jean Dodds about Rabies Vaccines too!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Not that I think your Chi has rabies (I too feel like it is a food allergy) but just wanted to say that they do not have to be bitten to contract rabies. If the saliva from an infected animal gets in a cut, eye's, nose or mouth then they can also contract rabies.

RABIES - What You Should Know...


----------



## liz663 (Jun 11, 2011)

._. this day keeps getting better...you guys are going to hate me after this...

I meant to say that she hasnt had her shots...at all...and I know that it's irresponsible and up on my part, and I know there shouldn't be an excuse, but things just keep escalating downwards at home. I'm almost 100% positive we're losing our house and I've been crying on and off about it since my mom told me to start packing "just in case". I just...I dont know what I'm going to do. I should probably stop posting about this issue and focus on the ones pertaining to my chi...

Anyway...she hasnt ever gotten sick, and she's mostly inside the house with me or if she's outisde in the back, I try to be there with her. We have fence so no dogs can get in AT ALL. I found an affordible place called Clinico that does vaccinations but I see on their site that it's the combo package...which...reading above is a nono for chis. I dont want to do anything that can hurt her. I called a vet and he was charging 135 for vaccines...sigh...I can only imagine what the price would be for treating the patches.

Regarding possible food allergy: I give her a brand called Healthy Naturals. If anyone has suggestions on brands, please feel free to do so.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Are you in the states? Pm me where you live. I will try to help. My Chi's got the initial puppy vaccines and the first year booster. I do the 5 way combo without the Lepto virus as Lepto can be dangerous. I titer ever 3 yrs. Thankfully mine and most I know have never had a reaction. I believe that they do need the initial vaccinations as Parvo and such are killers.

As for you watching when she is in the yard. If you have mosquitoes then you really need to keep her on some type of heartworm treatment or a natural repellent of some sort. How about fleas?

Iams Healthy Naturals? Iams is not a good food and could definitely be causing the allergies. You can go to dogfoodanalysis.com and check out their reviews there. Try to stay within the 4, 5 or 6 star dog foods. It could be a grain allergy so try to stay away from foods with grains. You may just have to try to rule out what is causing the allergy. If a grain free doesnt help then look at what the meat is in that food, some can have allergies to chicken so next you would want to get a grain free with another meat. Remember if you change food, do so gradually over several weeks so you do not end up with tummy issues. I hope this helps


----------



## lindseyv77 (Feb 18, 2011)

The only 2 vaccines dogs really need are Parvo and Distemper the others are NOT core vaccines and can cause serious problems and are unnecessary as some are only good for several months out of the whole year. So why vaccinate for something that only last a little while, it makes no sense! Also, some of those vaccines in the Combo shots only cover a few strands out of hundreds so really you aren't protecting them from the majority, so again... why get them considering they are so harmful to begin with! 

If you are going to board your dog then get the Bordetella vaccine right before you board them as it only last about 4 months in the body. But don't do it unless you know your going to board her soon. 

But find a vet that will only do Parvo and Distemper. Together is fine but separate would be better. And if you get them separate make sure you are giving them a least 4 weeks apart from each other. Also talk to your vet and see if they will give your puppy 1/2 the dose (.5 ML) as they normally do (1 ML). Because they give the same amount to a 100 lb dog as they do a tiny Chihuahua. So it really is too much! It really doesn't take 1 ML to get the immunity. But a lot of Vets are still old school! My vet does this for me, even though they aren't completely crazy about it. I told them she is my dog and if they wont do it my way then I will find a vet that will. So they work with me. Vets like this are out there you just have to call around. 

Look online for a Holistic Vet and see if there is one in your area. They will do anything for you. They won't brow beat you about their ridiculous protocols. Each vet can do what they want you just have to find the right vet. 

Also, NEVER give the Rabies vaccine at the same time as other vaccines. This is a VERY dangerous thing to do! Again wait about 4 weeks after other vaccines to get the Rabies vaccine.


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

My vet said that the black skin is pigmentation from repeated scratching. One of my girls has some seasonal allergies and get the same black bald patches on her hind legs. She also gets them above her ears and behind her front legs. Ours disappears in the winter and we are on a raw diet. So seasonal allergies. I need to try and get her tested to find out exactly what it is she is allergic to.


----------

